# Restoring old rods



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a friend who was giving away a bunch of older rods that were nice...just need some TLC. 

I've attatched some pictures. Some of the rod eyelets have some kind of decay (almost like a white looking rust) on them. 

How can I get rid of this and keep it looking new? Also, is there a way to switch out the tip eyelet to change it to a roller eyelet? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

here are the pictures.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The tip is easy...just pull it off and glue a roller on. The corrosion on the other hand...it will come off. But when it's into the finish like that (and if you're going to fish with it), need to replace the guides, IMHO.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

After I clean my spinning rods I use an automobile spray wax and wipe them down. I have some original Star rods that still look new. The spray wax get into everything and keeps the water out.


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Ocean Master, what is your preferred brand of spray wax?


----------

